# Haboob



## Neal (Jul 7, 2011)

Haboob is the official name given to this phenomenon we experienced in Arizona Tuesday evening. I'm still picking dirt boogers out of my nose.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL0uJkC0avQ&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## Missy (Jul 7, 2011)

That is crazy.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 7, 2011)

Boy that is a huge dust storm. Glad I wasn't driving a semi thru that one!


----------



## Greg T (Jul 7, 2011)

That was amazing to watch on the news. It was more like a scene from a movie.


----------



## moochie (Jul 7, 2011)

Neal said:


> Haboob is the official name given to this phenomenon we experienced in Arizona Tuesday evening. <clip>



I've been caught in a couple of these while out driving and can concur about the boogers *and* the total blindness they cause!


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 7, 2011)

I saw that on the news and it's just crazy...


----------



## October (Jul 7, 2011)

I was outside one minute, came inside to check on dinner and it went totally dark. It was weird. I've seen many a Haboob in my AZ days but nothing like this one. I think I read it was something like 150 miles across and 5000 feet high. Holy Moly.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! That's amazing. I never knew.


----------



## gmayor (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow that's freaken crazy man! Were you outside when that happened?


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 7, 2011)

Whoa that is insane!!! Looks scary, definitely like something from a movie!



Neal said:


> I'm still picking dirt boogers out of my nose.



haha looovely


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 7, 2011)

It was definitely the worst one I have ever seen and I've been in AZ most of my life. Was good business for the car washes though.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 7, 2011)

Greg T said:


> That was amazing to watch on the news. It was more like a scene from a movie.



Seemed like something Steven King would come up with. Creepy


----------



## Neal (Jul 7, 2011)

gmayor said:


> Wow that's freaken crazy man! Were you outside when that happened?



No, but the dust still came through the cracks in our doors and I was smart enough to open my back door for a few seconds during the middle of it so our whole house smelled like dust the whole night.


----------



## Watermelon (Jul 8, 2011)

wow that looks pretty scary, has anyone on here ever seen or been in a twister?


----------



## gmayor (Jul 8, 2011)

Neal said:


> gmayor said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that's freaken crazy man! Were you outside when that happened?
> ...



Oh ok that's good glad to see that you guys are ok! I probably would of done the samething and opened something or even go outside haha. Crazy stuff man


----------



## Neal (Jul 8, 2011)

Watermelon said:


> wow that looks pretty scary, has anyone on here ever seen or been in a twister?



No, but I've been in 2 typhoons and one super typhoon all within 6 months of each other.


----------



## stells (Jul 8, 2011)

And all i have here in the UK is boring old rain... the weather is so rubbish here... nothing exciting happens lol

Thanks for the info on you boogers... that actually made me gag...


----------



## October (Jul 8, 2011)

Kelly, I would trade you a dust storm for some boring old rain in a heartbeat. ALL of my plants are dying and there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## stells (Jul 8, 2011)

LOL... my garden is like a jungle


----------



## jaizei (Jul 8, 2011)

I think that would be my cue to move.


----------



## CGKeith (Jul 8, 2011)

I had been out in my back yard before the storm hit and I guess I didn't close my back door all the way so when it blew through it blew my door open and in came the dust. I have a layer of it all over the house.

I have been here a long time and seen quite a few but this was the biggest one I can remember.

Neal, I got to ride out a few typhoons myself (Okinawa in the late 80's).


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 9, 2011)

I was out shopping .. my brother in Michigan called me to warn me of the impending wall of doom.. I was standing at the cash register when the lights flickered. Looked outside at the dust and darkness. Spent 30 minutes in one line and then the next, as they tried to get the cash registers to reboot. the car had a layer of muck on it, drops of rain the size of marbles. It was nasty all right.

And right now, its hardly a dry heat. MUGGY. UGH.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 9, 2011)

sharkstar said:


> I was out shopping .. my brother in Michigan called me to warn me of the impending wall of doom.. I was standing at the cash register when the lights flickered. Looked outside at the dust and darkness. Spent 30 minutes in one line and then the next, as they tried to get the cash registers to reboot. the car had a layer of muck on it, drops of rain the size of marbles. It was nasty all right.
> 
> And right now, its hardly a dry heat. MUGGY. UGH.



Yeah. This humidity feels like the southeast US. Had a couple of boys stop by the house yesterday asking to wash the car on the driveway for $5. That was a first. See an opportunity, take it! Good for them.


----------

